

Ask HN: Where can I find alternatives for open source libraries? - nicwest

Is there a place where I can paste for example the URL of a github projects and have it list related&#x2F;alternative projects?  Maybe an aggregation of the awesome-&lt;language&gt; projects?
======
bluerail
I'm building a project currently to request for open source library ports from
one language to other, and this feature is also available. Where you can input
a Library, and it will list a similar libraries.

Though, thinking to spin it off as a separate app altogether. Anybody wanted
to help?

------
nstart
Sounds like an interesting idea to build. Shall watch this thread to see what
the responses are

